# EMDR update



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Let me just say emdr has been the toughest thing I've ever been through. It's hard as hell. I didn't know what I was getting myself into. It's painful, it makes me feel horrible, it's not fun. I'm motivated to keep going. I'm doing 3.sessions a week so I'm getting down to business.let me know what you think.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Please let us know how you get on

Good Luck!

KJ


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

It's going good. I woke up feeling like a new person today after processing some trauma. It's really a new and strange feeling. I came up with a conclusion that the more relaxed you are, not physically but spiritually and emotionally the higher potential your dr will go away.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

It truly is a anxiety symptom


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Emotional release and working through your issues can be incredibly painful, I can't stress that enough, but the possibilities that await you at the other end make the effort well worth it.

You've already done the hardest bit, which is getting the process started -- it can only get easier the more work you do, so I urge you to keep going.

You're travelling a road few dare to tread -- well done, and good luck


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Awe alan thank you for that. Yes it is extremely overwhelming.I'm eating my feelings away. It gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Fatoush,is there a specific traumatic event that cause your Dp? I have daily Dp/Dr symptoms for 10 years but in my case there is no specific event related to it. Do you think Emdr would help in my case?


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Emdr is used to treat dissociative disorders. I was under a lot I mean EXTREME stress for a month-long stay in a psych ward so when I left I couldn't handle what I had gone through so I dissociated and got ptsd. That's where mine comes From. Try it out. Good luck


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

But it's tough for me because it's emotional pain that I don't know what to do with so I hide in my room all day trying to feel better. Some days I feel good other days I feel pissed or sad or confused it's very confusing to do


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Is the eye-movement to keep you aware of the present and grounded while reviewing the trauma? I should probably just read up on it, right? I was having a conversation today about reliving trauma for the sake of therapeutic progress, and how it somehow related to the treatment of phobia by exposure, but I'm not so sure...Well, there is something to be gained in every rich experience. Your courage is impressive, and I hope this leads you to a few resolutions.


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

Why are you going through it? How is this related to DP? Can it help?


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm super interested in EMDR. I've had my fair share of traumas.

Definitely following topic. Good luck.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, trauma is the main reason behind a lot of dissociation. If you have anxiety you should get to the bottom of it psychologicaly instead of fucking with your brain and messing with meds, unless you have bipolar or schizophrenia or something.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol wow discombobulated is the perfect word to describe me right now. I need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## drpattijane (Sep 7, 2013)

As a recently retired psychologist, I used EMDR therapy as my primary psychotherapy treatment and I've also personally had EMDR therapy for anxiety, panic, grief, and "small t" trauma. As a client, EMDR worked extremely well and also really fast. As an EMDR therapist, and in my (now retired) role as a facilitator who trained other therapists in EMDR therapy (certified by the EMDR International Association and trained by the EMDR Institute, both of which I strongly recommend in an EMDR therapist) I have used EMDR therapy successfully with panic disorders, PTSD, anxiety, depression, grief, body image, phobias, distressing memories, bad dreams, and many other problems. It's a very gentle method with no significant "down-side" so that in the hands of a professional EMDR therapist, there should be no freak-outs or worsening of day-to-day functioning.

EMDR therapy is considered a first-line treatment for trauma by organizations such as ISTSS (International Society for Traumatic Stress Studies), the American Psychiatric Association, the American Psychological Association, the Department of Veteran Affairs, the Department of Defense, the Departments of Health in Northern Ireland, UK, Israel, the Netherlands, France, and other countries and organizations. There are 35 randomized controlled (and 20 nonrandomized) studies that have been conducted on EMDR therapy in the treatment of trauma to date. A randomized controlled study is the gold standard for evidence-based therapy, and for any research. And more excellent research now on the role of eye movements, mechanism of action, and other Randomized Controlled Studies, not only on trauma and PTSD, but also on the use of EMDR therapy with generalized anxiety disorder, treatment of distressful experiences that fail to meet the criteria for PTSD, dental phobia, depression, body dysmorphic disorder, chronic phantom limb pain, panic disorder with agoraphobia, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and peer verbal abuse.

The World Health Organization published Guidelines for the management of conditions that are specifically related to stress: Trauma-focused CBT and EMDR are the only therapies recommended for children, adolescents and adults with PTSD. "Like CBT with a trauma focus, EMDR therapy aims to reduce subjective distress and strengthen adaptive cognitions related to the traumatic event. Unlike CBT with a trauma focus, EMDR does not involve (a) detailed descriptions of the event, (b) direct challenging of beliefs, (c) extended exposure, or (d) homework." (Geneva, WHO, 2013)

One of the initial EMDR therapy phases (Phase 2) involves preparing for memory processing or desensitization (memory processing or desensitization - phases 3-6 - is often what is referred to as "EMDR" which is actually an 8-phase method of psychotherapy). In this phase resources are "front-loaded" so that you have a "floor" or "container" to help with processing the really hard stuff, as well as creating strategies if you're triggered in everyday life. In Phase 2 you learn a lot of great coping strategies and self-soothing techniques which you can use during EMDR processing or anytime you feel the need. And it sounds like you could use more time in this phase!!

In phase 2 you learn how to access a "Safe or Calm Place" which you can use at ANY TIME during EMDR processing (or on your own) if it feels scary, or too emotional, too intense. One of the key assets of EMDR therapy is that YOU, the client, are in control NOW, even though you weren't in the past, during traumatic events. You NEVER need re-live an experience or go into great detail, ever! You NEVER need to go through the entire memory. YOU can decide to keep the lights (or the alternating sounds and/or tactile pulsars, or the waving hand, or any method of bilateral stimulation that feels okay to you) going, or stop them, whichever helps titrate - measure and adjust the balance or "dose" of the processing. During EMDR processing there are regular "breaks" and you can control when and how many but the therapist should be stopping the bilateral stimulation every 25-50 passes of the lights to ask you to take a deep breath and say just a bit of what you're noticing, anything different, any changes. The breaks help keep a "foot in the present" while you're processing the past. Again, and I can't say this enough, YOU ARE IN CHARGE so YOU can make the process tolerable. And your therapist should be experienced in the EMDR therapy techniques that help make it the gentlest and safest way to detoxify bad life experiences and build resources.

Grounding exercises are essential. You can use some of the techniques in Dr. Shapiro's new book "Getting Past Your Past: Take Control of Your Life with Self-Help Techniques from EMDR." Dr. Shapiro is the founder/creator of EMDR but all the proceeds from the book go to two charities: the EMDR Humanitarian Assistance Program and the EMDR Research Foundation). The book is an easy read, helps you understand what's "pushing" your feelings and behavior, helps you connect the dots from past experiences to current life. Also gives lots of really helpful ways that are used during EMDR therapy to calm disturbing thoughts and feelings.

I can't say enough good things about EMDR therapy. It's changed my life both as a person/consumer, and as a therapist. It has been so satisfying to have someone come in for help and then to witness them get through their issues and finish therapy relatively quickly (compared to regular talk therapy, it's like night and day). I am both humbled by and grateful for this wonderful method that heals suffering.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

It's healed me tremendously, it's awesome that you accomplished that. Why are you on this website? Do you have dp? I realized today that my anxiety stems from the thought of marijuana after a panic attack I had smoking it. Do you think that I should focus on that specific memory?. Sometimes I leave therapy very hypersensitive. Sometimes it makes it hard for me to function, surprisingly. I've been really angry for no reason lately. It's hard.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

My therapist uses his fingers. We do about 8 sets. Is that enough? Should we do more? Do I have to stop between each set and talk about it? Or can he just keep shining his hands back and forth for the whole hour


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

It doesn't seem to be helping my anxiety at all.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> It doesn't seem to be helping my anxiety at all.


Could it be that the emotional pain and memories (due to what you'e uncovering with the emdr) is stressing you, thus triggering higher dissociation, and with a higher dissociative state we become more anxious?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

drpattijane said:


> As a recently retired psychologist, I used EMDR therapy as my primary psychotherapy treatment and I've also personally had EMDR therapy for anxiety, panic, grief, and "small t" trauma. As a client, EMDR worked extremely well and also really fast. As an EMDR therapist, and in my (now retired) role as a facilitator who trained other therapists in EMDR therapy (certified by the EMDR International Association and trained by the EMDR Institute, both of which I strongly recommend in an EMDR therapist) I have used EMDR therapy successfully with panic disorders, PTSD, anxiety, depression, grief, body image, phobias, distressing memories, bad dreams, and many other problems. It's a very gentle method with no significant "down-side" so that in the hands of a professional EMDR therapist, there should be no freak-outs or worsening of day-to-day functioning.
> 
> EMDR therapy is considered a first-line treatment for trauma by organizations such as ISTSS (International Society for Traumatic Stress Studies), the American Psychiatric Association, the American Psychological Association, the Department of Veteran Affairs, the Department of Defense, the Departments of Health in Northern Ireland, UK, Israel, the Netherlands, France, and other countries and organizations. There are 35 randomized controlled (and 20 nonrandomized) studies that have been conducted on EMDR therapy in the treatment of trauma to date. A randomized controlled study is the gold standard for evidence-based therapy, and for any research. And more excellent research now on the role of eye movements, mechanism of action, and other Randomized Controlled Studies, not only on trauma and PTSD, but also on the use of EMDR therapy with generalized anxiety disorder, treatment of distressful experiences that fail to meet the criteria for PTSD, dental phobia, depression, body dysmorphic disorder, chronic phantom limb pain, panic disorder with agoraphobia, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and peer verbal abuse.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the information here drpattijane. I haven't tried emdr myself, but I've heard many ppl say it helped tremendously on their healing journeys.

You brought up 2 topics, being grounding and self soothing, which unfortunately rarely get a mention on this forum. They were 2 of the first things I learned from therapists when I began working on healing.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

So do you think once the processing is all done I'll be able to relax?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> So do you think once the processing is all done I'll be able to relax?


I guess drpattijane would be best to answer this, but from my own experience, I'd say yes, after processing traumatic memories we do relax. Of course life will always bring other stressors but at least the trauma that was sitting inside us will no longer have such a profound negative impact on our lives.

As I mentioned I haven't done emdr, however I have processed (over many years) a lot of trauma with the help of therapists, by myself and with the help of others. To me, processing trauma is like finally laying it down to rest - sort of putting in the 'graveyard' so to speak. Once I've processed the trauma I don't often go back and look at it, but if I do, it has very little negative impact on my wellbeing. I feel like 'it's over'.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah it does feel that way. I probably won't see result until later down the road. I do feel like a lot go but I'm still stressed out.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Yeah it does feel that way. I probably won't see result until later down the road. I do feel like a lot go but I'm still stressed out.


This IS hard work and give yourself a pat on the back for doing it. A lot of people can't do what you're doing and end up trying to avoid it for their whole lives - basically living in denial.

When I first started this journey of healing a very wise woman said to me "sometimes it feels like you're standing at the bottom of a mountain looking up and wondering what to do doesn't it? At this point you have a choice, you can either walk around the mountain or you can do the work, walk up it and get to enjoy the view." I said to her straightaway 'I want to enjoy the view." And that's the reward for working so hard.

When things are really tough and and you're stressed to the max and anxious beyond belief - take some time out to look after yourself. Be kind to yourself - because you deserve it just like anyone else in this world. Try and find some things you enjoy to help yourself relax as best you can.

It's a difficult journey to have to go through, but the rewards are there for those who choose to work at it. The quality of my life is so much better now than it was before I started healing. Sometimes I look back and see how far I've come.. I don't 'run' away from difficult times anymore. I have the strength to face things and deal with them rather than dissociate every difficult thing that came my way.. There's no reason why you can't do that too.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

So EMDR is about exposure to distress, not necessarily rememebring trauma? These endorsements are helpful, but the descriptions do nothing to explain the process to a layman. I'm really interested in EDMR, since the support for it seems very substantial.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

So let me update you guys. Emdr worked the first two sessions and now it's not working anymore. Don't do it .


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I urge you not to give up on it; recovery is rarely a straight forward process and at times consists of "one step forward, two steps back".

Processing trauma will make you a psychologically healthier person in its own right, aside from any improvement in DPDR symptoms.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Well let me say one thing. My dp is gone. I still can't think though 
I do feel. And I do comprehend better. But my brain hurts and my dr is constant


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

What Alan is saying aligns with everything I have heard over the course of my life. I would also assume that doing what feels good is not always the most rewarding, especially psychologically. To use a very unrelated example, delusions and mania can feel euphoric in some people, but they aren't "psychologically healthy". I know how you feel about not feeling able to handle a certain feeling, and I'm sure you've felt this way at some point in the past, but look you are still here soldiering on. Don't give up, Fatoush. You mentioned some of your progress here, in this very thread.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Let me just say emdr has been the toughest thing I've ever been through. It's hard as hell. I didn't know what I was getting myself into. It's painful, it makes me feel horrible, it's not fun. I'm motivated to keep going. I'm doing 3.sessions a week so I'm getting down to business.let me know what you think.


Can I ask, did you have a specific trauma incident to do the EMDR for? What if you don't have any specific incident and just have general anxiety from a combination of factors from childhood? Would EMDR work for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah it would work for that. It works for a lot of things


----------

